# LGB RHB Glacier express info.



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm thinking of acquiring this train for my railroad as it is simply stunning.

I have a few questions about it. How many cars are there in the set so far, I have found 33660 1st class car, 33663 2nd class car, and 33664 diner car. 
And there is a new one coming out is 33665. Are there any other cars? Were these cars ever released in a set like the New Bernina express set?

What are the engines that pulled these car, were there more than 1 type? I have seen the smallish looking red RHB diesel in the 2011 catalog is that the only engine that pulls this train?

I am also thinking of going to Switzerland this fall to ride the real ones for our anniversary, anyone ever do this trip, Any tips/advice? 

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Ron:

One of our club members did the same thing, however, I warned him, and I have to warn you........

The RhB is an addtive thing

He is now hardly running any US rolling stock anymore.... you will be amazed about the scenery and joy you will have on the RhB it's one of the most amazing train rides.


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

You might consider a Swiss Federal Railroad tourist pass and see a magnificent national rail system as well. I got one for eight days in 1986 and spent eight days riding trains, including the Glacier. The pass is also good on the postal buses and some lake boats, in some cases for a discount rather than the full fare. Also consider the narrow gauge line between Lucerne and Interlaken, the one from Montreux to I forget where on the way to Interlaken via Gstaad. And by all means ride from Lucerne or Zurich south over the St. Gotthard pass and change trains for Locarno. From Locarno there's a narrow gauge interurban to Domodossala (sp?) in Italy, and you can make the trip and go back to Switzerland via the Simplon Tunnel. 

My life's ambition is to fall into a tank of money and see if I can get a Swiss residency permit, which ain't easy. Be warned that you may find Switzerland terribly addictive. Oh, and if you're hungry or thirsty the stations provide good stuff if you don't want to search out something fancy.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 15 Apr 2011 10:53 PM 
I'm thinking of acquiring this train for my railroad as it is simply stunning.

I have a few questions about it. How many cars are there in the set so far, I have found 33660 1st class car, 33663 2nd class car, and 33664 diner car. 
And there is a new one coming out is 33665. Are there any other cars? Were these cars ever released in a set like the New Bernina express set?

What are the engines that pulled these car, were there more than 1 type? I have seen the smallish looking red RHB diesel in the 2011 catalog is that the only engine that pulls this train?


Ron,

I thought someone would have answered your questions by now.
I wrote a length post early this morning with some pictures to comment but then lost it all and don't feel like retyping it all.


So briefly - cars you listed are the only ones available of that type; they were always sold individually by LGB and never came in a set.
Two of the Glacier Express trains use the Gourmino dining car (LGB 31680) instead of the GEX bar car (33664)











The engine used is mostly the same, don't know if any one offers that particular model - maybe Kiss years ago.


But you could use this one from Neule:


Image_id=885

or create your own:

Image_id=2188

I also think that the Uneso one would look good:

Image_id=1442

Maybe someone else can comment - I don't know that much about RhB.

Knut


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I hate it when that happen Knut.
If you happen to be bored one day and have nothing better to do I would really really really appreciate the extra comments and pictures. 
It is going to be my first Euro passenger train, to go along with my Euro freight engine, the class 66 I got last month

I know that the 33660,33663, and 33664 are older cars does anyone remember the street price of them?

As for the real Train has anyone rode it, and have any tips? I think we are going to go the first week in October that a good time to go?

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Axel Tillmann on 16 Apr 2011 05:22 AM 
Ron:

One of our club members did the same thing, however, I warned him, and I have to warn you........

The RhB is an addtive thing

He is now hardly running any US rolling stock anymore.... you will be amazed about the scenery and joy you will have on the RhB it's one of the most amazing train rides.










How true. One friend that models it was a die hard "Colorado" narrow gauge guy until he found out that stations had window boxes with flowers, that was enough to make the jump.

I have "toyed" with doing Suisse stuff in H0m. But when you already have collections of IIm, H0e, On30, SM32...







.....and that is just the narrow guage stuff!


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sure that many here have ridden the real thing. Here's a link to photos of my trip *Glacier Express*

October might be cool. I went in June - perfect weather.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

I rode on the Rhb a long time ago. Totally smitten. You can actually ride the passenger train you model. And
LGB has plenty of items that are scale accurate. There is a somewhat less active English language forum for the RhB modelers at

http://rhb-grischun.ca/phpBB2/index.php

Axel has a lot of products for the RhB G scale modeler. 


Chip


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am the club member that Axel mentioned in his posting and yes he did warn me it was addictive. I have been to Switzerland and riden the Bernina Express, the Arosa Express, traveled from Chur to Klosters, and other trips on the Rhb but not on the Glacier Express. What Axel did not mention was that I am a huge trolley and New Haven RR fan. I like the Colorado narow gauge as well and have riden on the Durango and Silverton. I still like it but being a catenary fan it was a natural to like the Rhb. It is a great line to model with lots of models to choose from. Enjoy your new found addiction!


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys.

I have hopefully acquired a 5 car Glacier express set (2x 33660, 2x 33663, 1x 33664) and pulling it with the Unesco engine from Axel.

I would really like the get the 651 Glacier Express engine but all my contacts have been unable to get one,
if anyone has an extra one for sale or knows someone looking to sell one let me know.

I am also going to get the Bernina express train. I am going to get the 3 car KISS Bernina set from Axel, and an extra Kiss first class and 2nd class car as well.
I will be pulling that one with the LGB 28435 100 year Bernina Express engine.

The wife and I are going to Switzerland for 2 weeks in September to ride the real ones, and then when we get back I'll spring to model ones on her.
Hopefully that will reduce the punishment I am expecting when she sees the bill, lol.

Thanks again, Ron


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ron,
The addiction has begun! Enjoy your trip to Switzerland. We did it in 2006 and can't wait to go back.


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

Addictive







The RhB


















OK, maybe









Jan


----------

